# Weekly competition 2007-14 (2, 3, 3OH, 4, 5, BF)



## AvGalen (May 14, 2007)

2x2x2
1. U' B' U2 R' B D B' L U R2 D' B R2 D F' L' B2 D F L2 B R2 B' D2 B
2. D L D B' R' U' F L' U F2 L2 U2 R' F' L D' R D B2 U' F R' F2 U2 R'
3. D' R F' D2 L2 D' B' L F U2 L2 D' B2 L' U2 R B D B2 R U' L2 F2 R F'
4. F' U2 R2 U' F' L2 U R' F' D R' B' U2 L' D B' U2 R2 B2 L2 D L B D F2
5. B D R2 F D' F2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 R U2 B R2 F R2 U' F U L U F2 L2 B'

3x3x3
1. L' R D2 R2 B R B2 F2 D' R D U' B F' R2 B' F' D2 B2 F2 D2 U L' R' U
2. U2 R' U L D U B R' F' U' B2 L2 R2 D U' B F L F D U' L' R' F D'
3. D2 L2 R' U2 B F' L' R' B2 L' D U B D U2 L2 R F U B2 D2 U' R2 D' U2
4. L R2 F' R2 U R2 B' F R' U' L2 B2 L2 D' U' R B2 D F' R' D U F2 D2 F2
5. D' U R B' F L R2 F L2 R U L2 D' R' D B' F L2 F' U F U' F2 R2 D

3x3x3 One Handed
1. D F2 L2 R' B' F D U F2 D' B' F D' F2 L F2 U2 B' F2 U' B L' R B2 F
2. F D B F D' U B F' D' F' L F' L B' L2 U2 L' R B F' U F' L R2 U2
3. L2 R2 B2 U B F2 R' B R2 B U2 B' F' L' R' U F L U2 L R U2 L R' D'
4. U2 L' R2 B2 D' B R2 B2 F L R' U B' F' R' D U' F' L R' F2 R2 U2 B F'
5. F' L2 F D B2 F2 D' B' F' D2 F2 U L' R B' F2 L B F' L R' D F' L R

4x4x4
1. B d2 L2 R' F2 D2 d L' r' b D b f' D2 r F2 D' d U2 f u b d' L D' u' B L' b F' r2 B2 b2 d b' F' l b' F' R2
2. r' B' f' F' l r2 R b l U2 r2 D' U R u2 U' b2 l D' f' R' B' F L' R' f2 L' B D' d' B b2 d' F' L' r f2 d' b R
3. R' b2 F R' B' b2 F' D u' l' u2 L2 B l R2 f F2 R d' U F' l d b u2 r B' D d2 f' F' d' f2 F L2 u' B b L D'
4. D2 u' F u' U f' D2 u U' B' L2 B f r u r' U r R2 u2 R b F2 r b' d' B b' f2 D2 d' L' B' b2 d' u2 l' D b F
5. l R' u2 L' R2 F' L R2 U B' b2 f' d2 l' r b f2 l r2 B D2 r2 R d2 U f2 L' l d' B2 D l' R' D U2 r' R f2 r' R

5x5x5
1. L2 d r B2 d' r' d2 L2 B' l2 B f' R U' l u' b2 F D2 u U B F2 d' b' d' u2 L2 B' b f2 F2 d2 b d2 L' b f U' f' u2 l2 U' r2 b d' U2 l' R D' f' u' f D2 U' r u' U' b2 l2
2. d U2 L' D2 L d b2 l r R' B f' u2 F' u' B2 F L' f' u L2 F' U2 R2 f2 U2 F2 D2 U B f2 u' b' U L l r f' D2 L2 F2 l F2 R d U R2 d b2 D d u' b F L2 r' R2 B' r2 R
3. u' l' r U B r D2 L2 d' u2 r F L2 B2 u2 U2 L' u b' d2 l2 R2 d' L' r' U l D2 u' b' D2 B' L' d L2 l R2 F d2 u2 U b' f2 F' D2 L2 r' d2 F L' l2 r2 u r U B2 b2 f F2 D
4. F' R' f' u r u' L' r B2 b' f2 F L l' B2 d2 l2 f2 d' u' R2 D d' u U r2 F' l' r2 D d' U l' r' R2 B F2 D' R' D' b2 R' D' u2 U2 B2 F u' F l' B2 f2 L' l' f2 d' B2 u U L'
5. b F2 D2 f2 D L2 R' u l f' L2 D' U l R2 u' L b2 d2 L' l R' B2 b' f' F2 d2 u' L U l2 B U' L B' b f F R2 B2 L' R2 d' B2 b' F2 U2 F2 u F' l2 B l b R2 U B L2 l b2

Blindfolded
2x2x2
1. L' F' R' F' L' B' L B' L' U F' R2 B2 D' R' F' L2 F' R' U F D' L' U2 R2
2. B R2 D2 R' U' R' F L2 F2 D2 B' D2 R U' B R' D2 R' D2 L2 B' D R F' U'
3x3x3
1. D' U2 L R' F2 D2 B F D' B2 D F2 L' R' B' F L' R D' F' D U B' L' R'
2. B' U' R' D F2 L2 D U L2 B2 F R B' F' L2 R B2 F L' R2 F R2 B' U' R'
4x4x4
1. R' f2 R' b L B2 l' R d U' B2 b2 F D b R' b' f D l2 f' D' L d2 b2 L l d2 l u2 B' F' l' u B' R2 D' d U2 R
2. B2 d2 b f F2 r R' b' R' B' f' L' r2 f' r2 d2 B' d2 u' F r F' R' u r b D2 d U2 L2 r' R b' l R' B2 D2 R' b L2
5x5x5
1. B' L2 d2 b2 l r' U r2 F' r2 U2 l' U2 l2 r F' l' R2 u R' F' l2 r' B L U2 F R' d' L' B' b f' F' r2 d2 U l2 R' b' L2 l d r' f2 l2 r' R' B2 f L2 r' B' b f2 F2 d2 B f' l'
2. u2 B' b' f F U2 B F2 D U' F' R' B' b D2 d2 u B b' r R b u' L R b' F u2 U' b2 D d2 u U' L2 B2 b f F U B2 b' f' D' u' U' F u' U2 F2 L' l R d' f d' U2 r2 R d2

Results from last 2 weeks will be available now and tonight in this topic: 
http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.php?showtopic=614
As always: Competition starts now and ends sunday/monday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.

This weeks competition doesn't include some Other events for competition yet because no event has gotten 10 or more votes yet. If you want more events, please vote in that topic! Some puzzles ALMOST have the 10 votes, so you can make the difference!


----------



## Fred (May 14, 2007)

3x3x3
Times: 32.76 29.81 28.87 (33.56) (28.65)
Average: 30.48

This is with block building F2L. I switched from Fridrich F2L because block building is more fun for me. As evidenced by my times, I have lots of room for improvement. Also, it's 1 am where I live.

3x3x3 OH
Times: 49.79 1:04.75 (38.64) (1:10.14) 55.98
Average: 56.84

This is also with block building F2L. I also switched hands after every solve. My first three solves all had the same OLL. My third solve was nonlucky; it was fast because I managed to do well on the F2L.

4x4x4
Times: (2:47.25) 2:36.25 2:12.98 2:27.73 (2:06.62)
Average: 2:25.65

I haven't practiced in so long! I just finished sanding the pieces. I decided to sand them because I noticed that the edge pieces were catching on the corner pieces, so I smoothed off the edge pieces, but now the center pieces are catching. I also get a lot of pops.


----------



## Erik (May 14, 2007)

Erik Akkersdijk

2x2: 4.74
Times: 4.06, 4.97, (3.59), (5.34), 5.18
No comment..

3x3: 14.57
Times: 14.72, (13.22), 13.34, 15.66, (POP)
With my spare cube..

OH: 25.85
Times: 25.71, 25.40, (28.06), (21.34), 26.44
Why am I becoming faster? 21 was not lucky, 28 had a 0 edge OLL.

4x4: 1:01.41
Times: (57.02) (P), 58.56 (O), (1:15.11) (OP), 1:04.78 (O), 1:00.90 (O)
B)

5x5: 1:59.93
Times: 1:59.18, (2:09.28), 1:59.06, 2:01.55, (1:58.03)
Well, it is sub-2 so it's good 

-BLD-

2x2a: 45.80
2x2b: DNF (tried to go too fast there)

3x3a: 2:28.43 = PB  memo was in about 1:15
3x3b: 7:30.56 with one hand


----------



## ExoCorsair (May 14, 2007)

3x3x3: Average - 30.98
33.94 (35.91) (24.16) 26.24 32.75

Tried going as fast as I could for all the solves; as it turns out, it works well about half the time... Couldn't find an easy cross on the 5th solve, though. 5 second SD, eww...

4x4x4: Average - 1:59.88
(2:06.34 OP) (1:50.83 O) 2:03.16 O 1:56.95 1:59.53

5x5x5: Average - 2:46.04
3:04.92 2:36.08 2:37.11 (3:11.41) (2:24.89)

...Wow... But a rather horrible 20 second SD.


Lots of room for improvement all around!


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 16, 2007)

Arg, Erik! I look at your OH and it's way faster than me when I use both hands!

2x2x2
Avg. 9.60
Times. (9.08), 10.33, 9.11, 9.37, (14.94)
I went as fast as my hands would go... on the last solve I went a little too fast and lost track...

3x3x3
Avg. 28.40
Times. 28.38, 29.06, (28.78), (36.47), 27.77
This average makes up for missing last weeks competition (^-^).

3x3x3 OH
Avg. 2:04.03
Times. 2:10.13, 2:00.65, (2:26.25), (1:51.08), 2:01.30

2x2x2 BLD
Best. 4:14.54
1. 4:14.54
2. DNF
My first BLD solve ever! I'm so happy!

3x3x3 BLD
Best. DNF
1. DNF
2. DNF


----------



## dChan (May 16, 2007)

3x3x3 Avg. 28.83
29.49 (27.20) 27.40 (31.89) 29.80

3x3x3 OH Avg. 1:00.82
(52.20) 1:00.69 (DNF) 1:05.05 56.71


----------



## Cubinator (May 17, 2007)

I decided I had better start doing this now if I ever want any chance at all of being up there in the leaderboard.

3x3x3 Avg: 29.20
29.65 28.35 29.61 (27.65) (34.06)

Did X-Cross on 2 and 3. 5, I did a weird x-cross thing that killed a bit of time, as well as locking up the PLL. 1 had a PLL skip, but only after 2 OLL algs (I got the first one wrong  ) Pretty consistent.

3x3x3 BLD
6:34.83 +2, DNF
Can I get half credit for the first solve? It was 6:34.83, but I suppose it's a DNF because I was a U turn off (though I believe is a rather debated issue whether or not this should be a +2 or DNF). Would've been a new PB, too. Second solve, I made an incorrect setup move and stopped the timer before I finished. It turns out that I also made a memo mistake. 

Not a good day for blindfold for me!

I'll do 4x4 and OH later.


----------



## AvGalen (May 17, 2007)

Although I personnaly think a blindfold-solve should always be fully solved, the official regulations disagree. So please edit your post to make it a 6:34.83 +2


----------



## tim (May 17, 2007)

3x3x3 Average: 28.31
Individual Times: 29.682 25.820 32.212 27.268 27.971

i haven't improved my times for three weeks. That sucks 

BLDs following.


----------



## dChan (May 17, 2007)

Dang Inferno.Fighter beat me by .43! I was having a bad cubing day already and now I get beaten by milliseconds!


----------



## KJiptner (May 18, 2007)

*2x2x2*
Avg:11.04
Times: 10.66, 08.59, (07.94), (16.29), 13.87

No good... 5 seconds slower than last week.

*3x3x3*
Avg: 24.06
Times: 25.41, (20.79), (27.63), 24.41, 22.37 

I'll do better... In a year.


*3x3x3 OH*
Avg: 1:02,12
Times: 58.64, 55.93, (2:04.40), 1:17.49, (50.22) 

Done just for fun.
First solve was my first sub 1 ever... second my second ... last my third. The last one was crazy it had the hardest cases of all those solves (incl G-Perm) but somehow I was twisting fast.


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dChan_@May 17 2007, 01:17 PM
> * Dang Inferno.Fighter beat me by .43! I was having a bad cubing day already and now I get beaten by milliseconds! *


Yay! That just about made my day! How long have you been cubing anyway?


----------



## dChan (May 18, 2007)

I've been cubing for almost three months now since the end of February. What about you?

And I really was having a bad cubing day. Its a miracle I didn't DNF everything or get a whole bunch of 30s! Could be due to my decreased practice lately though. I need to practice more, then I become Rubicube KING!


----------



## Inferno.Fighter.IV (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dChan_@May 18 2007, 12:21 PM
> * I've been cubing for almost three months now since the end of February. What about you?
> 
> And I really was having a bad cubing day. Its a miracle I didn't DNF everything or get a whole bunch of 30s! Could be due to my decreased practice lately though. I need to practice more, then I become Rubicube KING! *


 I've been cubing for about a month and a half.


----------



## gillesvdp (May 19, 2007)

Name: Gilles van den Peereboom

Event: 3x3
Average: 18.68 seconds
Individual times: (19.34), 19.21, 17.96, (17.93), 18.86

Event: 3x3 One-Handed
Average: 23.04 seconds
Individual times: 23.18, (24.16), (18.45), 21.81, 24.14

Event: 2x2
Average: 8.40
Individual times: 8.79, 8.65, 7.77, (7.21), (13.64)

Event: 4x4
Average: 1:46.37
Individual times: 1:43.23, (1:57.32), 1:48.09, 1:47.78; (1:30.79)

Event: 5x5
Average: 3:06.67
Individual times: (2:36.69), 3:03.30, (3:26.18), 2:52.65, 3:24.06


----------



## Hubdra (May 20, 2007)

3x3: 28.22
Times: 27.84, 30.47, (31.23), (25.41), 26.34

Finals leaves me no room to practice. Oh well, I'll get back into the spirit once school is over!


----------



## AvGalen (May 20, 2007)

Name: Arnaud van Galen

2x2x2
Times: 9.41, (11.31), (8.01), 8.20, 8.33
Average: 8.65
Comment: Consistent, but could have been better if I had done more warm-up solves. I am making no progress on 2x2x2.

3x3x3
Times: (32.19), 30.36, 30.74, 26.95, (26.49)
Average: 29.35
Comment: Back to plain old keyhole for this competition. Should have done more warm-up solves also. Recently I have made a lot of progress on Fridrich (37 fridrich, 32 beginner, 27 keyhole 10/12)

3x3x3 One Handed
Times: (56.56), (48.74), 48.93, 53.60, 53.23
Average: 51.92
Comment: Back to keyhole also. Much more consistend and pretty good.

4x4x4
Times: (1:34.04), 1:36.71(P), (1:56.04)(OP), 1:44.74(P), 1:34.21(O)
Average: 1:38.55
Comment: Almost as fast as my record last week, but with 4 more parities so I like this average even better!

5x5x5
Times: 2:59.82, (3:13.92), 2:58.13, 2:47.47, (2:47.19)
Average: 2:55.14
Comment: Not very good after last week. I guess I should do 5x5x5 first instead of last because of the concentration/focus issue.

2x2x2 blindfolded
Times: DNF, DNF
Best: DNF
Comment: Tried to go to fast. If I take 4 minutes I am 75% accurate. Every minute I go faster means I get 25% less accurate.

3x3x3 blindfolded
Times: 15:40.99, DNF
Best: 15:40.99
Comment: Took it slow and was succesfull on both solves. Second one was still a DNF because I made an analysis mistake so 2 edges were still misoriented.

This weeks results will be updated tomorrow night


----------

